# The Daily Show &/OR The Colbert Report



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone take notice of these programs. (Granted, I do not know if some of these programs are available over seas.)


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 13, 2011)

I think I am the only on that gets these programs, so I will say that I enjoy The Daily Show, though I don't always agree with their politics. Some of their sketches are hilarious!


----------

